# Let's See The Jersey Plowin' Pics !



## Lil' Danny (Dec 30, 2007)

Come on guys ! I wanna see some Jerseyian plowin' pics ! Here's mine , mom caught me in the act switching from blower to shovel to go clean some neighbors stairs.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

for the third time hahah...


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures Dan. How much snow did you get? How was the blower working out for you? After a while i had to switch to a shovel my self, the snow was too wet.


----------



## Lil' Danny (Dec 30, 2007)

We got about 3 or 4 inches and then it sleeted on top. The warm air eventually worked its way in and turned everything to slop today. Was bad enough to give us a delayed start at school.Looks like some snow in the forecast for Sunday too ! 

Blower worked great , the snow was nice and fluffy at first , then the sleet mixed in and it got a little harder. How much did you guys get ?


----------

